# Bee count?



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nine bees, two Butterfly and one unidentifiable moth.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, Please may I add ONE more bee?


----------



## rick1920 (Jul 30, 2007)

i see 13 bees and one butterfly


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I see only 13 bees, no butterfly









Gilman


----------



## rick1920 (Jul 30, 2007)

make it 16


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I see 10 honeybees


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

bleta12: You don't any butterfly? You must be dizzy!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I am NOT counting those "fuzzy" things off in the distance on the hive!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

looks like 11


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

15 and what 2 butterflies?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

So who's right, Bjorn, I do hope you plan on giving us an answer. By the way, I only see 11 HB's and 2 butteryflies, and a moth


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

"I only see 11 HB's and 2 butteryflies"
yea me too James, but how many with mites?


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Nine bees, two Butterfly and one stink bug.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I counted honeybees a few times and the best I can come up with is 12...


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Great picture, an entire world on one flower head. I didn't even try to count.
Those who can't see the butterflies are looking too close.
Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BjornBee said:


> So how many do you see?


As many as you see.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not really sure myself. I had counted 12 prior to taking the picture, but the bees were coming and going at a good clip. The flowers were literally a couple feet from entrances to some nucs.

Does anyone know if collecting seed from the joe pye (sp?) flowers is possible? I would like to plant some in other areas around the property but not sure how to propogate them.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I still dont see any butterfly

Gilman


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Are they moths?


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

just kiding


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Its Friday night....getting late. I'm sure those number will be going up any time soon. Some may actually "double".....


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

They are tiger swallowtails I believe, a butterfly.
Sheri


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

The Honey House said:


> "I only see 11 HB's and 2 butteryflies"
> yea me too James, but how many with mites?


Couple more Buds, an I could proably come up with an answer for that.

Anyone ever hear of butter*y*flies? My spelling sucks.......


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Spelling......Heck, I thought last night was Friday! Worse yet, nobody even caught it.
You guys are smokin' more than me....


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Running out of digits on my hands, now moving to my toes.

You hives must be in a flood plain, as around here Joe Pye likes low land, similar to conditions for Purple Loosetrife. You have pontoons as bottom boards, just in case?

Nice photo, Bjorn.

MM


----------

